# مساعدة: عيوب السباكة و فحوصاتها



## أبوعوض (16 نوفمبر 2008)

عااااااااااااااااجل جدااااااااااااااا
الرجاء ممن يعرف اي شي عن عيوب السباكة واختباراتها باللغة الانجليزية الا يبخل علينا
هذا وتقبلو خالص تحياتي..........................


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.ultrasonic.de/article/ecndt98/steel/348/348.htm#0
http://157.158.19.167/papers_amme05...e5&PHPSESSID=43160356691b94f4ef515e24beccb63d
http://212.227.64.160/tr/downloads/FoundryPractice/235-03_Using_the_SEM_for_defect_analysis.pdf
http://157.158.19.167/papers_amme06/1281.pdf?PHPSESSID=7270555952de05c5dd9168854044c609
http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/castdefect.pdf
اضغط Ctrl وكلك اذا لم يفتح اي رابط معك . وشكرا لك


----------



## aya gmal (5 مايو 2009)

ay 7aga 3n el disadvantages of casting bsr3aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

